# What Saddle Pad Should I Get?



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I was wondering what type of saddle pad (or blanket?) I should get for trail riding. I am doing a lot of trail riding this summer and want something that is extremely comfortable, doesn't rub, and wicks away moisture, if at all possible. I have an Orthoflex Saddle that looks like a trail saddle and endurance saddle mix.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I used a contoured 100% wool pad. Nothing fancy but wool is supposed to the best at wicking away moisture and heat dissipation. I paid about $70 for it, I tried finding the link at Chicks Saddlery but I guess they don't carry it anymore. They do have other wool pads for around 80-100 with leather wears.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Atomicodyssey. I just got a wool felt pad from Stateline Tack. Its has cut outs for the withers and leather trim. I rode with it for over two hours on trails Thursday, and my TWH had more all over sweat patterns compared to when I use a synthetic or blanket pad. The wool conforms to the horse's back more with each ride.
Here's the link to the one I have:
Diamond Wool Contour Felt Ranch Pad - Statelinetack.com
It has great reviews, and compared to other wool pads, the price is good.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you riding english or western?

I now have two 5Star saddle pads and I highly doubt I'll ever use anything else ever again. I'm so pleased with them. Their quality is amazing.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm a ding dong, I actually bought it from Valley Vet. Here's a link:


Brookside Wool Trail Ride Saddle Pad Brookside (Supplies Tack - Saddle Accessories - Pads)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like wool felt pads for general western riding. I use a wool blanket for English and polo. I don't buy expensive brands, just what I can find at feed stores.

I recommend staying away from any type of gel pad. They do not perform as intended.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

It's for a western saddle. Right now I have a Tough One Air Flow Shock Absorber Pad and I hate it. It never lies on my horse's back the right way and it slips too easily. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I use a similar one to the Valley Vet pad. "Felt" pads come in white or black which actually denote the amount of synthetic added. The buff are 100% wool. The black has a bazillion nylon stitch lines running thro it which makes it stiff. The buff color will conform a bit to the horse's back when sweaty.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

What would you all think of using just a blanket? Does anyone actually do that? I did in my rough 4H days when I knew nothing lol, but now I'm really not too sure!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Are you riding english or western?
> 
> I now have two 5Star saddle pads and I highly doubt I'll ever use anything else ever again. I'm so pleased with them. Their quality is amazing.



I'm with Cla. 5 Star all the way, well worth the money


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a photo of mine, it's actually more of a grayish color than how it looks in the catalog picture. I really like it and people at the barn have commented on it, I looked around quite a bit and it's very reasonably priced. In the catalog you think it might be on the small side because of the conformed sides but it's really larger than I anticipated. It was too big for a barrel saddle I tried out and fits my current saddle great - it's not small either as it was my dads. 

As far as just using a blanket I don't see why you couldn't but I wouldn't want to for a ride of some length. The wool pad I have is cushy yet supportive and I can imagine being a horse I would prefer some extra comfort especially on a long ride.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> What would you all think of using just a blanket? Does anyone actually do that? I did in my rough 4H days when I knew nothing lol, but now I'm really not too sure!


Do you mean a blanket like one would find on a bed? I wouldn't. Unless it was a tight weave, wool blanket. Then, it might work. I wonder if the layers would slip around.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree with 5Star. There is a HUGE difference in the quality of the felt between these and the cheaper "felt" ones.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw a reference to the Calvary using their blankets as saddle pads and having a certain required way to fold it. Then further that folded this way provided a good layering effect that fitted to the horse well and prevented slipping more than a regular pad.

I would like to see a diagram of the fold.


----------

